# Mill



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I bought this a while back. Use it fer grindin pepper an other spices fer smokin. Works really well so far.

Anybody elese got one?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Well...I WISH I had one! I have a hand-cranked grain grinder that looks simliar! 

Been looking for a hand-cranked coffee grinder to use for smaller stuff.

Lucky you!


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks like my grain grinder. You can turn grain into fine flour in a blender if you're feeling lazy. It doesn't have to be a good blender, just one with metal bushings. I have $25 walmart blender, but the $20 dollar one had plastic and melted.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I've got a Porket mill that looks quite like that one, we use it for grinding the wheat into fresh flour for breads and when I make Nixtamal I dry the corn after the hulls are gone and then grind it fine.
It did take some getting used to tho- had to do quite a few batches twice when I first got the mill-they went thru to big the first time.. and lucky me you can take the handle off of mine and use a socket attachment for a drill on it. Sure is faster that way. But I still have the handle in case of no power.
I just kept scoping out the yards sales and flea markets till I found it.. $25 cuz no one wanted it and hardly anyone knew what it was! In fact the fella selling it was shocked that I knew what it was for and that it was put together upside down at the time of sale.


----------



## HELIXX (Jan 2, 2011)

We have two. Picture is the metal burr. They also make a stone burr for it but using it will leave stone in the flower which will, at least I'm told, will grind the enamel off your teeth.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Ive bought to similar to this at tag sales for a couple $s ea., but remember mom using hers for grinding meat into burger. The container on top is bigger than mine, but they clamp to counter the same way. One of mine has a couple of different cutter blade attachments.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

sailaway said:


> Ive bought to similar to this at tag sales for a couple $s ea., but remember mom using hers for grinding meat into burger. The container on top is bigger than mine, but they clamp to counter the same way. One of mine has a couple of different cutter blade attachments.


Sailaway, what yall got be a hand meat grinder. This be similar but has plates fer grindin grains an seeds. One won't do the other.

Them hand grinders er hand ta have fer makin up small batch's a sausage an makin a few burger patties. Nice ta have.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

"fer grindin up _other spices_ fer *smokin'*"... on any _other_ forum... :lolsmash:

we've got one of each... but I think the plates are bent because it turns pretty hard AND I hve to run it through multiple times


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

I've got 6 of them I've collected since the hippie days... 4 with plates, 2 with grinding stones (NEVER let the stones touch or you'll have gritty bread and wear them out fast - teeth too).

"Owna Corona !" was the motto back then...  -MuthaErthNoos

- BC


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I thought meat grinder are different. These can do the job? If so I can scratch one item off the list.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I have the same*

I have the same grinder and use it to grind cornmeal and flour !


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I was just looking at grinders a few hours ago! I am thinking about buying one soon. Any recommendations from online stores?


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Flee markets for local and the good old C-list or ebay for online. No need for new, these things should last forever. I have a hand crank like in the first post. I found it on ebay for about $30 and another for parts at a flee market for $5. If you're doing a lot of cooking from scratch you might an electric mill. We do some, but not enough to justify the cost. We set up the hand crank every 3 or 4 months to fill up a gallon sized jug or flour and a few cups of corn. The wheat isn't too bad. The corn was like grinding rocks, but I like grits.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I just*



nj_m715 said:


> Flee markets for local and the good old C-list or ebay for online. No need for new, these things should last forever. I have a hand crank like in the first post. I found it on ebay for about $30 and another for parts at a flee market for $5. If you're doing a lot of cooking from scratch you might an electric mill. We do some, but not enough to justify the cost. We set up the hand crank every 3 or 4 months to fill up a gallon sized jug or flour and a few cups of corn. The wheat isn't too bad. The corn was like grinding rocks, but I like grits.


I just run the corn thru twice !


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I run the wheat 2-3X and the corn a lot more, of course I ain't what I used to be either.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> I run the wheat 2-3X and the corn a lot more, of course I ain't what I used to be either.


That is what the children and grandchildren are good for..


----------

